# American On Japanese Board of Directors



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom Brunch, President of Shindaiwa,Inc. in Tualtin,Oregon was voted as the newest member of the Board of Directors of Shindaiwa Kogyo LTD at the last meeting in Hiroshima, Japan. Why this post you ask, well the company has been in business for 51 years and this is the first non-japanese member. Good job Tom.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> 
> *Tom Brunch, President of Shindaiwa,Inc. in Tualtin,Oregon was voted as the newest member of the Board of Directors of Shindaiwa Kogyo LTD at the last meeting in Hiroshima, Japan. Why this post you ask, well the company has been in business for 51 years and this is the first non-japanese member. Good job Tom. *


Great job Tom :clap: :clap: :clap:
Uhhhhh, what brand of tractor do they manufacture?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

No, they don't manufacture tractors. They do however fit under the Turf Trade Talk--- Industry News section. :grapevine http://www.shindaiwa.com/


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It is good to see someone around that is in the lawn and garden profession. Is it against policy to post your web site??? I havn't had time to check it out but it looked pretty good at firsts glance. give it a look!!!

http://www.amickssuperstore.com/ 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> 
> *No, they don't manufacture tractors. They do however fit under the Turf Trade Talk--- Industry News section. *


They do have an extensive line. Are they mostly professional machines?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup! If you have more than a couple of acres it would be worth the extra money and buy the pro models.

In the works of the immortal Tim Taylor

"More Power!"
:driving: 

They are supposed to be one of the top brands depending on who you talk to.



:secret:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Stewart, However we have spent $$ trying to get a website going, we haven't been happy with the finished product. I have been ripped off twice by web builders and figured the only way to be able to control it was do it myself. So I'm working on a new site that will replace the one above. I'll give you a sample look. http://www.store2003.com/demo/845/


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> 
> *Thanks Stewart, However we have spent $$ trying to get a website going, we haven't been happy with the finished product. I have been ripped off twice by web builders and figured the only way to be able to control it was do it myself. So I'm working on a new site that will replace the one above. I'll give you a sample look. http://www.store2003.com/demo/845/ *


Tony,
Nice looking Home Page. Loads relatively quick (I,m on dial up) so that's a big plus. Looks to be well organized and easy to move around.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

*Cool!*

The site looks cool. I have it pretty good, we have DSL at home and at least a T1 at work so opening pages is pretty quick. Sorry folks are helping themselves to your stuff on the site...that is just plain wrong. I check out the lawn site as well and some of the folks over there have had a lot of stuff taken off their sites. One guy even took pictures of lawns and was claming they were his customers! That is really bold! 

Thanks for sharing and let us know when you get it done. 

:cheers:


----------

